# Paving stones turning green and slippery.



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Due to all the bad weather recently the paving stones are turning green with what looks like moss, and getting slippery.

It is getting dangerous for me to get around safely out there and I'm worried about a visitor possibly slipping as its on a slight slope up to my front door. 

I don't want to use chemicals if possible, so what can I use to get rid of the moss?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What about pressure washer gun, the force of the water should move it. Otherwise stiff broom and a lot of elbow grease!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

White vinegar ...scrubbing brush and elbow grease...rinsed off with hot water. White vinegar is my new cleaning friend and is brilliant for most things.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you rose and gorgeous.

Just got to wait for a dry day now ........... what ever that is. 

For now I've put a warning up to say its a bit slippy out there.


----------



## furrytails (Nov 5, 2013)

elbow greese or renting a pressure washer unfortunately are the only ways. 

we have the same problem with out decking every year and without chemical the only way is good old fashioned scubbing with a stiff brush


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I've used soda crystals in the past but white vinegar may be cheaper option, will give that a go, thanks


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Theres a product on the market called 'Algon' have a read
Algon


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Washing soda works, and is relatively harmless.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I use Jeyes Fluid every spring, not perfect I know, but it does get rid, and give the small garden a proper spring clean and disinfection. Have to be careful as disabled mother could and would slip on the algae.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Pressure washer is the best way - wear wellies its a messy business

_white shorts and sandals was a very bad idea _


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*I like moss...much less strain on the back if you pretend you're a reindeer. *


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Update ... white vinegar and elbow power does not work (my slabs were in a bad way) 

I did four slabs and then rinsed them off, could see a difference but nowhere near what they should be so gave up. My jetwasher was at the cottage so that weekend I brought it back with me and get going, my word ... I have my slabs back to their original colour  Did I mention, they were in a bad way? Well make that totally crudded up   but not anymore. 

It took me all afternoon and I forgot the advice to wear wellies, instead I wore my old crocs and shorts and jetwashed my legs when I got really covered, jetwashed my legs several times  

Did this back in September when we had that dry spell 

So pleased, I no longer slip going out to the shed now :thumbup1:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Once you have done it you tend never to forget wellies again 

Its a bit addictive isn't it when they look all new and clean again!


----------



## AnnieMcK (Dec 18, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Due to all the bad weather recently the paving stones are turning green with what looks like moss, and getting slippery.
> 
> It is getting dangerous for me to get around safely out there and I'm worried about a visitor possibly slipping as its on a slight slope up to my front door.
> 
> I don't want to use chemicals if possible, so what can I use to get rid of the moss?


Hi there! A very similar thing happened to me and we got the power hose out and didn't take long until it had disappeared! =) Hope this helps!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

pressure washer we have just done ours


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Completely forgot about this thread, paving stones are no longer green thanks to a presser washer.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I had the same problem, I invested in a pressure washer gun it did the job brilliant, so will use it each spring.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ours are getting bad as well, green and real horrid looking, I cannot wait until the weather breaks to blast them all with a pressure washer and then treat them with water repellent, I managed to do a bit out the front before the weather got bad and the difference in the area that is treated to the areas that aren't is now obvious, worth investing in some clear water repellent so the issue doesn't keep arising.


----------

